# "Not Worth It" button on Uber



## jack1981 (Dec 27, 2018)

Yesterday I noticed that if one cancels a ride, one of the options for reason listed is 'Not worth it'. 

I rarely ever cancel, but I used it on two rides yesterday - in reality 'not worth it' is probably applicable to more than 50% of my rides. Was so tempted to do that (to send a message) but I am certainly not going to cancel 50% of my rides. Wondering if I will get deactivated if I did.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

That should be a legitimate reason for any independent contractor.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

jack1981 said:


> Yesterday I noticed that if one cancels a ride, one of the options for reason listed is 'Not worth it'.
> 
> I rarely ever cancel, but I used it on two rides yesterday - in reality 'not worth it' is probably applicable to more than 50% of my rides. Was so tempted to do that (to send a message) but I am certainly not going to cancel 50% of my rides. Wondering if I will get deactivated if I did.


I'm curious and if you don't mind, can you describe a situation that's not worth it?


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

How about a 20 minute ETA to the pick-up. Do you think THAT is worth it?? When the odds are that the trip will be less than $5?

We could make an entire thread of hundreds of responses to that question.


----------



## jack1981 (Dec 27, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> That should be a legitimate reason for any independent contractor.


True. But being an independent contractor also means Uber has full rights to not use your services.



swathdiver said:


> I'm curious and if you don't mind, can you describe a situation that's not worth it?


The two cases where I cancelled:
1. I had to drive on the tollway for the pickup - for which I do not get reimbursed.
2. I was already at the airport and had to pay for parking - and the pickup was outside the airport. Again, Uber does not reimburse.

It is possible that Uber might have reimbursed if I had gone through 3 hours of exchanging emails with them.. there was no way I was going to waste my time haggling with Uber.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

kdyrpr said:


> How about a 20 minute ETA to the pick-up. Do you think THAT is worth it?? When the odds are that the trip will be less than $5?
> 
> We could make an entire thread of hundreds of responses to that question.


I had many of those back to back Monday morning, yes it was worth it, made over $150 for 1/2 days work.

In a particular instance, we are paid to travel the long distance to the pax, the Long Pickup Fee. I had one LPF of $4.32 for 11 miles away.


----------



## jack1981 (Dec 27, 2018)

swathdiver said:


> I had many of those back to back Monday morning, yes it was worth it, made over $150 for 1/2 days work.
> 
> In a particular instance, we are paid to travel the long distance to the pax, the Long Pickup Fee. I had one LPF of $4.32 for 11 miles away.


LPF depends on area. From my recollection, in my area, for 11 miles, I think the LPF would have been around $1.50.

Also depends on how long the ride turns out to be. You may have lucked out with long rides, but often that turns out to not be the case. Again, so much depends on the area.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Yep, I saw that button as well, but I clicked "Accepted accidentally" instead. I felt like not worth it was too confrontational of a statement to be placed on my record :smiles:

Also, one cannot know for sure if the ride is going to be worth or not. You feel like it might not be, but you can't know.

Like on Sat night, I took pax out of surging Boston deep into the subs. And then I get another request 12 mins away. Typically, I'd say not worth it. But, I know chances of me getting a ride in those subs are low, and what if it is someone 12 mins closer to Boston, and going to Boston bars? Then it would be totally worth it! So I accept it. But then it shows me that it is 12 mins even further away from Boston, and I am not going to spend my Sat night in the woods. So I feel like it is not worth it and cancel as Accepted Accidentally. But I see the pax is rated 5 stars and she is in a wealthy town, so for all l know she could be fetching a ride to Boston and would give me a good tip. So really, no way to know.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

kdyrpr said:


> How about a 20 minute ETA to the pick-up. Do you think THAT is worth it?? When the odds are that the trip will be less than $5?
> 
> We could make an entire thread of hundreds of responses to that question.


20 minute ETA to the pickup means you decline the ping, so you shouldn't have to cancel.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

swathdiver said:


> I'm curious and if you don't mind, can you describe a situation that's not worth it?


A uhaul situation


----------



## SouthFLuberlady (Apr 20, 2019)

swathdiver said:


> I'm curious and if you don't mind, can you describe a situation that's not worth it?


Where the trip would be min fare and the cancel fee pays more..


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Declineathon said:


> A uhaul situation


Certainly! But that wouldn't be known until you show up.

I was tempted to cancel a run this morning. Drunkard got kicked out of his friends house and his girlfriend would not leave with him. Thought about driving off but figured I could handle the guy and it would keep him out of jail and diffuse the tense situation at the house. Got him talking about his profession and not his "Old Lady" and took him to work to sleep it off.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

The problem with long pick ups is not knowing how long the ride will be, and the rider is not always to keen to compensate you for your efforts. Certainly not worth it, even with the long pick up fee added in as well, is still a loss sometimes.


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

SouthFLuberlady said:


> Where the trip would be min fare and the cancel fee pays more..


If I understand you correctly, that in my book would be dishonest dealing. What part of Florida do you drive?


----------



## SouthFLuberlady (Apr 20, 2019)

swathdiver said:


> If I understand you correctly, that in my book would be dishonest dealing. What part of Florida do you drive?


Yes it would be dishonest dealing I take a lot of min fares bc they are still worth it to me bc most of the time they tip... but a lot of drivers would consider it "not worth it" I drive in South FL


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

SouthFLuberlady said:


> Yes it would be dishonest dealing I take a lot of min fares bc they are still worth it to me bc most of the time they tip... but a lot of drivers would consider it "not worth it" I drive in South FL


Same. I'm on the Treasure Coast but come down to the Gold Coast often for PBIA runs and then run around town. Grew up in Fort Lauderdale and lived in Boynton Beach for some time.


----------



## SouthFLuberlady (Apr 20, 2019)

swathdiver said:


> Same. I'm on the Treasure Coast but come down to the Gold Coast often for PBIA runs and then run around town. Grew up in Fort Lauderdale and lived in Boynton Beach for some time.


Yea I find myself in northern west palm beach more than I'd like to be.. I don't know that area too well so I have to depend on GPS when I'm trying to DF back home. Honestly my preference is Broward County I make more money there then in Miami


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

If Uber goes ahead with their Destination Filter nonsense (eliminating it, or paying reduced rates for DF rides) I will be canceling some long rides "Not worth it." I never cancel except no-show, but if they screw with the DF, I will certainly start. I'm not driving to Bumfuk with no reasonable way to work my way back.

Hopefully they offer room for a comment about WHY the ride was "Not worth it."


----------



## SouthFLuberlady (Apr 20, 2019)

JimKE said:


> If Uber goes ahead with their Destination Filter nonsense (eliminating it, or paying reduced rates for DF rides) I will be canceling some long rides "Not worth it." I never cancel except no-show, but if they screw with the DF, I will certainly start. I'm not driving to Bumfuk with no reasonable way to work my way back.
> 
> Hopefully they offer room for a comment about WHY the ride was "Not worth it."


Was mad when they pulled this one on me yesterday.. it was 2pm.. so I went offline and picked up my son early from school and spent the evening with him.. went online today and in a hour made $3. Went offline again and ima give Uber a break and just do my door dash and post mates for the day..


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

SouthFLuberlady said:


> Yea I find myself in northern west palm beach more than I'd like to be.. I don't know that area too well so I have to depend on GPS when I'm trying to DF back home. Honestly my preference is Broward County I make more money there then in Miami


Traffic down there is unreal and Broward's drivers are beginning to drive as crazy as Dade'! Such is starting to creep north into Palm Beach too. In Broward, I knew every road like the back of my hand at one time. But buildings go up and come down and places are not so recognizable anymore. Would need GPS there too! LOL


----------



## SouthFLuberlady (Apr 20, 2019)

swathdiver said:


> Traffic down there is unreal and Broward's drivers are beginning to drive as crazy as Dade'! Such is starting to creep north into Palm Beach too. In Broward, I knew every road like the back of my hand at one time. But buildings go up and come down and places are not so recognizable anymore. Would need GPS there too! LOL


I have to disagree no one can ever drive as crazy as Dade county drivers!! LOL if u find yourself down here give it a try.. stuff has changed yes but once your drive a few times it will all come back to you.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

JimKE said:


> If Uber goes ahead with their Destination Filter nonsense (eliminating it, or paying reduced rates for DF rides) I will be canceling some long rides "Not worth it." I never cancel except no-show, but if they screw with the DF, I will certainly start. I'm not driving to Bumfuk with no reasonable way to work my way back.
> 
> Hopefully they offer room for a comment about WHY the ride was "Not worth it."


In their corporate culture you are to be expoited. Hoping that theres a way for you to "inform" them why its not worth it?

Thats not ever going to lead to any meaningful developments where a mutually beneficial result is implemented.

Never.

We drive. They offer customers who want rides. They could divulge so much more about the ride requests but they dont. Why? Because that would benefit you at the detriment of them.

Your not a partner. Your an asset.


----------



## jack1981 (Dec 27, 2018)

JimKE said:


> ...
> Hopefully they offer room for a comment about WHY the ride was "Not worth it."


Wish they did - at least we could explain why.. but cannot.


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

I guess...if I accept a trip then it's on me - I'll go get it even if I think it's not worth it. Because you never know where it's going - might be a really good trip or it might just be a piddly little $5 run. But I've become *very* selective of which trips I accept. No more trips over nine minutes away to the pickup - just no!* I can't say I've ever cancelled a trip after I've accepted it. Seems like Uber would frown on such a thing, _and it might go on your permanent record!_

*And the people have to learn: If they live in an area that is not well-served by ride-share, then BUY A CAR. We have some suburbs around here (Pensacola, FL) that are 15 minutes away and that typically have *ZERO* ants out there on the rider app. And you know what? Too bad for you. Don't expect my happy ass to come all the way out there just to take you five minutes away to Planet Fitness or Target. I've been burned too many times by that one.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

kdyrpr said:


> How about a 20 minute ETA to the pick-up. Do you think THAT is worth it?? When the odds are that the trip will be less than $5?


But then you see the ETA beforehand, so if you feel it isn't worth it for you, then dont accept in the first place.



jack1981 said:


> Yesterday I noticed that if one cancels a ride, one of the options for reason listed is 'Not worth it'.
> 
> I rarely ever cancel, but I used it on two rides yesterday - in reality 'not worth it' is probably applicable to more than 50% of my rides. Was so tempted to do that (to send a message) but I am certainly not going to cancel 50% of my rides. Wondering if I will get deactivated if I did.


I wouldn't use it. I'd be afraid it could be used against the driver in claims of destination discrimination or the like. So unless I hear clearly from Uber that we're now allowed to do that, I wouldn't do it.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

I wouldn't use "Not Worth It" button. It's probably a trap Uber uses. Pick some other reason like "too much luggage".


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

Aw Jeez said:


> I guess...if I accept a trip then it's on me - I'll go get it even if I think it's not worth it. Because you never know where it's going - might be a really good trip or it might just be a piddly little $5 run. But I've become *very* selective of which trips I accept. No more trips over nine minutes away to the pickup - just no!* I can't say I've ever cancelled a trip after I've accepted it. Seems like Uber would frown on such a thing, _and it might go on your permanent record!_
> 
> *And the people have to learn: If they live in an area that is not well-served by ride-share, then BUY A CAR. We have some suburbs around here (Pensacola, FL) that are 15 minutes away and that typically have *ZERO* ants out there on the rider app. And you know what? Too bad for you. Don't expect my happy ass to come all the way out there just to take you five minutes away to Planet Fitness or Target. I've been burned too many times by that one.


I follow your approach. When i accept a ping, im going to do the ride, unless ofcourse the ride is against the TOS.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

swathdiver said:


> If I understand you correctly, that in my book would be dishonest dealing. What part of Florida do you drive?


This is a business, if a trip does not provide adequate profit, an independent contractor should have the right to refuse the business offered.

That's how this really should work


----------



## OMG GO! (Jul 11, 2017)

jack1981 said:


> Yesterday I noticed that if one cancels a ride, one of the options for reason listed is 'Not worth it'.
> 
> I rarely ever cancel, but I used it on two rides yesterday - in reality 'not worth it' is probably applicable to more than 50% of my rides. Was so tempted to do that (to send a message) but I am certainly not going to cancel 50% of my rides. Wondering if I will get deactivated if I did.


In Denver, ive had my acceptance rate vit 100% before. Granted it didnt stay that way for long, but before i was trying out uber pro (its a joke) i had a regular cancel rate that would bounce from 30% to 70%.

Let me add this, taking every ride just because you accept the ping and it 'might' be profitable is a TERRIBLE way to run a business. If its a long pickup, call ahead and ask. Cancel if its no good. Been waiting at the airport for 2-4 hours? Call ahead and make sure the fare is worth your wait. If not, cancel. The passengers issues arent our problem. Uber getting drivers to riders quickly isnt our problem. Just like us making a profit isnt Uber or the passengers problem.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

I like to keep my acceptance rate high to maintain the ability to see duration and direction of ride. If I accept and then cancel, will that NOT affect the acceptance rate? I know that the cancellation rate would be affected, but I feel I have more leeway there.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

Zaarc said:


> I like to keep my acceptance rate high to maintain the ability to see duration and direction of ride. If I accept and then cancel, will that NOT affect the acceptance rate? I know that the cancellation rate would be affected, but I feel I have more leeway there.


I would think it wouldn't affect your acceptance rate, but they are far less forgiving on cancellation rate, right?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

SouthFLuberlady said:


> Was mad when they pulled this one on me yesterday.. it was 2pm..


That would not normally be a busy time, so were you on DF for quite a while and it just timed out?

If so, that's nothing new. The little display in your screenshot is new, but DFs have always timed out after about an hour.

Lyft's time out in 15 minutes, lol.


----------



## SouthFLuberlady (Apr 20, 2019)

JimKE said:


> That would not normally be a busy time, so were you on DF for quite a while and it just timed out?
> 
> If so, that's nothing new. The little display in your screenshot is new, but DFs have always timed out after about an hour.
> 
> Lyft's time out in 15 minutes, lol.


Could be I accepted 2 rides but each one only took about 12-15 mins and they were stacked pings.. I understand their reasoning of not having it on too long but 1 hour come on.. I still have responsibilities can't afford to get a trip down south at a certain time of day.. just annoying is all


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

jack1981 said:


> True. But being an independent contractor also means Uber has full rights to not use your services.
> 
> 
> The two cases where I cancelled:
> ...


Hub may be able to help if you can get to one. I've stopped calling and emailing, total waste of time.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

kdyrpr said:


> How about a 20 minute ETA to the pick-up. Do you think THAT is worth it?? When the odds are that the trip will be less than $5?
> 
> We could make an entire thread of hundreds of responses to that question.


Honestly I can't imagine how you folks drive for Uber in S. Florida. I was living in Plantation up until 2014. My commute to work was only 15 miles but it was white knuckle everyday haha
JFC
Mad Max shit down there.
Much respect.


----------



## YouBeer (May 10, 2017)

swathdiver said:


> I'm curious and if you don't mind, can you describe a situation that's not worth it?


I think a better question would be if anyone can describe a situation that is worth it.
None of the rides are worth it because all were doing is supporting the app company business model.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Antvirus said:


> Honestly I can't imagine how you folks drive for Uber in S. Florida. I was living in Plantation up until 2014. My commute to work was only 15 miles but it was white knuckle everyday haha
> JFC
> Mad Max shit down there.
> Much respect.


We're pros...we live life on the edge!

Actually...it's not that bad; we just whine a lot.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

jack1981 said:


> Yesterday I noticed that if one cancels a ride, one of the options for reason listed is 'Not worth it'.
> 
> I rarely ever cancel, but I used it on two rides yesterday - in reality 'not worth it' is probably applicable to more than 50% of my rides. Was so tempted to do that (to send a message) but I am certainly not going to cancel 50% of my rides. Wondering if I will get deactivated if I did.


Ya you will get deactivated. I only cancelled no shows


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I cancelled one this morning while in DF mode. The pickup was a mile or so from my destination, and taking me toward my destination. Unfortunately, the pickup was 14 miles away, and I was certain I could get a closer ride that would take me further, which, indeed, happened.


----------



## SoDamnLucky34 (May 19, 2017)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Ya you will get deactivated. I only cancelled no shows


How do you know this is true? My cancellation rate on uber has been over 35% for at least 6 months now. Never heard anything from uber about it. I really don't think they deactivate for canceling rides, Lyft on the other hand...


----------



## Sassy71 (Apr 9, 2019)

swathdiver said:


> I'm curious and if you don't mind, can you describe a situation that's not worth it?


I will! Driving 20 minutes to pick them up and taking them 1 mile down the road. It costs money for us in that situation. That's not worth it.


----------



## RipCityWezay (May 12, 2017)

If you stand on


Antvirus said:


> Honestly I can't imagine how you folks drive for Uber in S. Florida. I was living in Plantation up until 2014. My commute to work was only 15 miles but it was white knuckle everyday haha
> JFC
> Mad Max shit down there.
> Much respect.


P TOWN!!!!! 595 ain't no joke kids!


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

RipCityWezay said:


> P TOWN!!!!! 595 ain't no joke kids!


Davie FL completed the impossible task of combining country line dancing with hip hop.
A small part of my cerebral cortex is still useless after seeing it in person.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

swathdiver said:


> I'm curious and if you don't mind, can you describe a situation that's not worth it?


_Depending on your rate/minimum fare, per mile operating costs..._

*Any X/Lyft/Poo/Shared that has the pickup more than ~10-12 minutes on surface roads or more than ~8-10 minutes on a highway.*

Chances are that it's going to be a minimum fare ride; you risk *losing* money on the ride (like 4-8% of drivers *consistently* do).

Therefore, it's...

*Not. Worth. It.*


----------



## UberIsAllFubared (Feb 24, 2016)

swathdiver said:


> I'm curious and if you don't mind, can you describe a situation that's not worth it?


Isn't it pretty much any situation that does not include a surge?


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

Sassy71 said:


> I will! Driving 20 minutes to pick them up and taking them 1 mile down the road. It costs money for us in that situation. That's not worth it.


Certainly not! But you don't know where you're going beforehand. I like to think that surge money helps even these kinds of runs out.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jack1981 said:


> Yesterday I noticed that if one cancels a ride, one of the options for reason listed is 'Not worth it'.
> 
> I rarely ever cancel, but I used it on two rides yesterday - in reality 'not worth it' is probably applicable to more than 50% of my rides. Was so tempted to do that (to send a message) but I am certainly not going to cancel 50% of my rides. Wondering if I will get deactivated if I did.


Its right next to the " REMOVE UBER APP. " BUTTON !

Try them BOTH !


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

jack1981 said:


> Yesterday I noticed that if one cancels a ride, one of the options for reason listed is 'Not worth it'.
> 
> I rarely ever cancel, but I used it on two rides yesterday - in reality 'not worth it' is probably applicable to more than 50% of my rides. Was so tempted to do that (to send a message) but I am certainly not going to cancel 50% of my rides. Wondering if I will get deactivated if I did.


Thanks I was really amazed with that selection ,Not worth it was kinda of insulting but also spoke volumes . I want a button for rider does not know where they are ,thanks again


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

I never click "not worth it." Why admit openly to Uber to being a bad ant? That's obviously a trap. It reminds me of the list of job codes a previous employer of mine had on their time sheets. A few of the code descriptions were ridiculous things like "black hole" or "non-job research about nothing." You just didn't use those job codes if you had even the slightest sense of self-preservation.


----------



## RioRoja (Mar 13, 2017)

jack1981 said:


> I am certainly not going to cancel 50% of my rides. Wondering if I will get deactivated if I did.


I've been at this full time since late 2014, and although Lyft still acts like a kitten dies anytime we cancel, Uber doesn't seem to care about excessive cancellations like they once did. Below are my stats from a couple of weeks ago. I often pick the "not worth it" reason, but I'm often moving when I cancel, so I don't always pay attention to what reason I select.










I've been deactivated once by Uber for excessive cancellations (late in 2016) and twice by Lyft (also late in 2016 about two weeks after Uber deactivated me and then again in July 2018). After each occurrence, rather than try to argue my case, I hung my head low, admitted shame and remorse for my wrongdoing and then begged for another chance. I'm still active on both platforms, so that approach obviously worked.

I haven't received any sort of warning notice from Uber since the end of 2016. Prior to that, I got warning e-mails pretty much every other week. If my memory serves me, it seems like Uber started caring less about cancellations after a big class action lawsuit in CA was settled.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

Sassy71 said:


> I will! Driving 20 minutes to pick them up and taking them 1 mile down the road. It costs money for us in that situation. That's not worth it.


Except you won't know it's only a 1 mile ride until you're already there. At that point, you've already driven the 20 minutes. Canceling doesn't give you the 20 minutes back. You might as well take them the 1 mile for the minimum fare. It would be wiser to decline the ping in the first place when you saw the 20 minutes, at least unless it is listed with a good surge, or 45+, etc.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

I don't like your name so it's not worth getting you so cancel. Not worth it lol.


----------



## UberLady10001 (Nov 4, 2017)

Independent Conctractor. LOLs.
Sheeple.


----------



## jack1981 (Dec 27, 2018)

My thought is that if Uber or Lyft cannot find a driver less than 8-10 minutes away, that should automatically be classified as a surge situation and the driver should be paid higher. It is also quite possible that they do charge the passenger higher but do not give any of it to the driver.


----------



## Lyftmeister (May 1, 2019)

I use to have way too many of those requests that were more than 10 or 11 minutes, a lot were up to 18 and 20 minutes. A driver must be really desperate to accept those requests. Driving for over three years, it's definitely my experience that requests with that kind of time to get to passenger has not been worth it. Either it's a minimal fare, or I wind up in area with too much congestion, leading to other fare requests that "just aren't worth it". I didn't notice any posts in this thread mentioning these reasons are fairly new- at least in the DFW area. I agree, that response has double meaning. Another "new" reason is "I can't find the rider", which is insulting, except for the laziest and stupidest drivers. No longer do I see "the rider didn't show up". For Uber, I do not wait five minutes for a rider to show-up, unless it's a really slow day, and I rarely ever do on a weekend night- just too much demand to be waiting this long. Too many riders don't respect the driver's time, and they intentionally lolly-gag around, sucking up just about the full five minutes, betting the driver is staying, hoping to get the cancellation fee. People don't understand this fact- if you give at least 20 rides in a shift, and you have to wait nearly the full five minutes for each, that is 1 hour, and forty minutes you're only getting paid for "wait time", which doesn't equate to $18 or $20 per hour, or whatever you think you're minimum acceptable hourly rate should be (I'm keeping it simple and referring to the gross pay). don't drive that much during one of your shifts? Waiting for five minutes for each of 12 rides is one hour wasted.

I've gone back to my wait times when I first started, which everyone, including passengers, said was more than sufficient- two minutes, three at the most (these wait times are for Uber only. Lyft provides me personalized incentives, based on number of completed rides, so I'm willing to wait longer for them. Lyft appears to be smart about this matter).

If a fare request takes 10 minutes or longer, then I won't accept it to begin with. Uber even sends out these little claims during the ping that a premium might be available. I've found that has always been B.S., and so now, I never accept those requests. I've never been tipped after driving more than 10 min. just to learn the rider wants to go down the street to the gas station/convenience store to get something to eat, and wants me to wait for them to take them back. Still, a minimum fare, and it's definitely not worth it.

I do cancel requests when the app claims one ETA, but then the navigation claims a longer ETA to the rider. I feel this is deceptive on Uber/Lyft's part, and usually I choose "not worth it", but I'd like to enter a "custom" reason stating "the app lied to me!"

Uber and Lyft changed up their reasons for cancelling, and the stated reasons are not sympathetic towards the driver.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

I don't give the information they are fishing for. I always select other or not listed. Sorry, Uber or Lyft, you don't need to know why I am cancelling a trip.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jack1981 said:


> My thought is that if Uber or Lyft cannot find a driver less than 8-10 minutes away, that should automatically be classified as a surge situation and the driver should be paid higher. It is also quite possible that they do charge the passenger higher but do not give any of it to the driver.


Yes !

The Definition of Surge !


----------



## Lyftmeister (May 1, 2019)

In a related note, there are plenty of times when I pickup a rider, only to take them to a destination that in and of itself is causing lots of congestion, as well as a surge, such as professional sports venues and concerts. There is no surge because the rider was picked up outside the surge area, yet the driver found themselves in congestion and a surge area, yet doesn't get compensated for the aggravation of dealing with the congestion and stupid LEOs herding motorists in a single direction with their traffic cones, regardless of which part of the venue the rider is requesting for a pickup/dropoff point. If a driver has to drop off someone in one of these areas, then the surge should be assessed and paid to the driver by the customer (or the company- I don't care which one).


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

jack1981 said:


> Yesterday I noticed that if one cancels a ride, one of the options for reason listed is 'Not worth it'.
> 
> I rarely ever cancel, but I used it on two rides yesterday - in reality 'not worth it' is probably applicable to more than 50% of my rides. Was so tempted to do that (to send a message) but I am certainly not going to cancel 50% of my rides. Wondering if I will get deactivated if I did.


No worries. You will be okay.
I did it many times. Sometimes app before accepting said it was 5 mins away and changed 10 mins or so. Then I canceled the trip by choosing "North worth it" option.
Sometimes I chose Accidentally accept the trip options. No feedback from Uber never.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Did you see the pic for this featured thread?

Realisticly there'd always be crap runs but $3 for first 3miles is bad.

That's why when I get a fare offer, I base how far I am willing to travel to it assuming  it's minimum trip.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

jack1981 said:


> Yesterday I noticed that if one cancels a ride, one of the options for reason listed is 'Not worth it'.
> 
> I rarely ever cancel, but I used it on two rides yesterday - in reality 'not worth it' is probably applicable to more than 50% of my rides. Was so tempted to do that (to send a message) but I am certainly not going to cancel 50% of my rides. Wondering if I will get deactivated if I did.


They should rename that button "not worth it for my independent business" instead.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

swathdiver said:


> I'm curious and if you don't mind, can you describe a situation that's not worth it?


Uber ping came through prior to dropping off my last ride with a $1.50ish surge. I accepted. Was a few minutes to pickup. About out of gas, so hit station across from where I dropped off. Switch over to Lyft. 50% Surge going on. Now, Lyft min here is $4.25. So, that min Lyft ride would be about $6ish. The Uber min is $3. So that min Uber would have been $4.50. Turned on Lyft, got ping right away. Cancelled Uber. The Lyft ride ended up being $11.50ish.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Uber ping came through prior to dropping off my last ride with a $1.50ish surge. I accepted. Was a few minutes to pickup. About out of gas, so hit station across from where I dropped off. Switch over to Lyft. 50% Surge going on. Now, Lyft min here is $4.25. So, that min Lyft ride would be about $6ish. The Uber min is $3. So that min Uber would have been $4.50. Turned on Lyft, got ping right away. Cancelled Uber. The Lyft ride ended up being $11.50ish.


I think that is less "Not worth it", and more "Found better offer!"


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

PlayLoud said:


> I think that is less "Not worth it", and more "Found better offer!"


Perhaps.... but a "better offer" makes the other one "not worth it" .

Ping comes through... it's at Wal-Mart..... "Not worth it".

Pull up to ghetto weekly motel on my XL. Mountain of "personal crap" near my PAX. Oh, it's "moving day". "Not worth it".

Airport, snowing, midnight, PAX wants to go up bad ass canyon that climbs 5k elevation and closed to only 4x4. Possibly of Death = "Not worth it".

St. Patrick's weekend. Pull up to bar. Chick can't walk without assistance. They have a monster clear 30 gal trash bag with a lot of ..... nasty liquid.... in it .... "Not worth it"...... I can attest this wasn't worth it as I took the ride against my better judgement and paid for it.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

jack1981 said:


> Yesterday I noticed that if one cancels a ride, one of the options for reason listed is 'Not worth it'.
> 
> I rarely ever cancel, but I used it on two rides yesterday - in reality 'not worth it' is probably applicable to more than 50% of my rides. Was so tempted to do that (to send a message) but I am certainly not going to cancel 50% of my rides. Wondering if I will get deactivated if I did.


Basically, you're figuring out the entire gig is not worth it for most people.


----------



## OMG GO! (Jul 11, 2017)

The sooner drivers realize that acceptance rates and cancel rates dont pay for oil changes, car depreciation, rent, groceries, not a damn thing..... the better. 

Dont fear those rates, you are INDEPENDENT CONTRACTORS. They mean squat. They are there to get whomever they can, to drive in ubers benifit instead of their own. All it costs is showing you a percentage rate. Suckers.


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

OMG GO! said:


> The sooner drivers realize that acceptance rates and cancel rates dont pay for oil changes, car depreciation, rent, groceries, not a damn thing..... the better.
> 
> Dont fear those rates, you are INDEPENDENT CONTRACTORS. They mean squat. They are there to get whomever they can, to drive in ubers benifit instead of their own. All it costs is showing you a percentage rate. Suckers.


Exactly! It's all moot when you agree to their terms. And they wonder why the current turnover rate is 97%. Still plenty of suckers to be recruited but eventually that will dry up as well. The quality of cars/drivers has really gone down hill the past year. They are at the part of the labor pool where a lot of current drivers don't have other employment options. Then there are the kool-aid drinkers who sell themselves short and live their lives on their knees trying to achieve mediocracy.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Is there such a choice, or you are joking?


----------



## UBAntKing (Dec 24, 2018)

swathdiver said:


> I had many of those back to back Monday morning, yes it was worth it, made over $150 for 1/2 days work.
> 
> In a particular instance, we are paid to travel the long distance to the pax, the Long Pickup Fee. I had one LPF of $4.32 for 11 miles away.


I once picked up someone on Sunset WB at 405. Boy. That 1 mile drive took me 50minutes. The best part, the pax waited for me the entire time... So hard to make that 3buck75. No LPF.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

This just became available to me. Is this what you're referring to?


----------



## Lyftmeister (May 1, 2019)

Yes Philip, aka Iann. that is something that happened during one of the updates. there use to be a different look, as well as different reasons, with "rider isn't here" at the top of the list. a lot of the new reasons don't paint the driver in a good light, and they leave a certain about of interpretation up to whoever's reviewing the reasons. Again, most likely not leaving them sympathetic for the driver.


----------



## Ishurue (Oct 20, 2018)

jack1981 said:


> Yesterday I noticed that if one cancels a ride, one of the options for reason listed is 'Not worth it'.
> 
> I rarely ever cancel, but I used it on two rides yesterday - in reality 'not worth it' is probably applicable to more than 50% of my rides. Was so tempted to do that (to send a message) but I am certainly not going to cancel 50% of my rides. Wondering if I will get deactivated if I did.


I have over 50% cancel rate.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Lyftmeister said:


> Yes Philip, aka Iann. that is something that happened during one of the updates. there use to be a different look, as well as different reasons, with "rider isn't here" at the top of the list. a lot of the new reasons don't paint the driver in a good light, and they leave a certain about of interpretation up to whoever's reviewing the reasons. Again, most likely not leaving them sympathetic for the driver.


Thank you New Member.

Lol. My is Ian, not Philip. that was my Pax. I have been doing this for close to 2 years unfortunatley.
I was curious if it's actually called the "not worth it" on the button, or if that's what we're now calling it?
Here it's just a symbol.


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

swathdiver said:


> In a particular instance, we are paid to travel the long distance to the pax, the Long Pickup Fee. I had one LPF of $4.32 for 11 miles away.


Standard Mileage deduction for 11 miles is $6.38 so based on Govt calculations which seldom truly compensate someone you lost $2.06

Great Job!


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

JustTreatMeFair said:


> Standard Mileage deduction for 11 miles is $6.38 so based on Govt calculations which seldom truly compensate someone you lost $2.06


I'm confused. My cost to drive was $1.76 and Uber paid me $4.32. That's a net $2.56 so far. Where did I go wrong?


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

swathdiver said:


> I'm curious and if you don't mind, can you describe a situation that's not worth it?


Got a ping for pickup 2 miles away while on the highway just before an exit that required cutting 3 lanes to exit immediately. No traffic, took the exit. Got to the pax, 2 minute ride 3/4 of a mile away, made $2.36. I drive away and as soon as I hit the hwy on-ramp I get a ping. I blindly accepted, then noticed it was same pax I just dropped off. Would have to go 1 mile down the hwy, exit, 1 mile back, another mile to the pax to take her back to her 3/4 of a mile start point for another $2.36. Wasnt worth the 1st pickup, fat chance getting me to go back again. I canceled with "Not worth It". Pax should have booked both destinations at once or told me when dropping off she needed a return trip and I would have told her how to add a leg.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

swathdiver said:


> I'm curious and if you don't mind, can you describe a situation that's not worth it?


ALL



JPaiva said:


> Got a ping for pickup 2 miles away while on the highway just before an exit that required cutting 3 lanes to exit immediately. No traffic, took the exit. Got to the pax, 2 minute ride 3/4 of a mile away, made $2.36. I drive away and as soon as I hit the hwy on-ramp I get a ping. I blindly accepted, then noticed it was same pax I just dropped off. Would have to go 1 mile down the hwy, exit, 1 mile back, another mile to the pax to take her back to her 3/4 of a mile start point for another $2.36. Wasnt worth the 1st pickup, fat chance getting me to go back again. I canceled with "Not worth It". Pax should have booked both destinations at once or told me when dropping off she needed a return trip and I would have told her how to add a leg.


Sounds like a drug run to me.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> ALL
> 
> 
> Sounds like a drug run to me.


except the drop off was a gradeschool.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

The only reason I will ever click on is "rider not here" or whatever they want to call it.............I'm not playing their data collection game unless they pay me.

Don't ever click not worth it or anything else to incriminate yourself. It's a game remember ? And you are expendable without recourse.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Why isn't the fee schedule stated next to the reason?


----------



## MasterDriver (Feb 13, 2018)

jack1981 said:


> Yesterday I noticed that if one cancels a ride, one of the options for reason listed is 'Not worth it'.
> 
> I rarely ever cancel, but I used it on two rides yesterday - in reality 'not worth it' is probably applicable to more than 50% of my rides. Was so tempted to do that (to send a message) but I am certainly not going to cancel 50% of my rides. Wondering if I will get deactivated if I did.


I noticed that reason on the list quite a while ago. First of all, it is generally rare that I cancel a ride after I have accepted it. And when I do, I don't usually use that reason because it is too vague of a statement and it seems to me that Uber would want to use it against me if I cancel with that reason often enough.

However, I did use it for the first time this past week. I received and accepted a pickup request for which Uber's app claimed the pickup time would be about three minutes. But, then I started to navigate toward the pickup spot using Google Maps (which I find is always more accurate than Uber both in route and estimated travel time). Google said it would take ten minutes. That would always be far too long of a time and is totally unacceptable in Midtown Manhattan in the middle of a busy Saturday.

An entire short trip from the rider's pickup location to their destination could take ten minutes. At that time and in that part of the city, in ten minutes I would more than likely receive a different request (likely several). Therefore, ten minutes of unpaid driving to a pickup location is definitely not worth it. So, I canceled the pickup and used that reason.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

jack1981 said:


> Wish they did - at least we could explain why.. but cannot.


I thought of that too. But on second thought, I think we should leave Uber as much in the dark as they leave us about ratings. They can pay me if they want an explanation. $1 each. It's obviously worth something to them. They collect all that data for a reason. Why do we give it away?



MasterDriver said:


> I noticed that reason on the list quite a while ago. First of all, it is generally rare that I cancel a ride after I have accepted it. And when I do, I don't usually use that reason because it is too vague of a statement and it seems to me that Uber would want to use it against me if I cancel with that reason often enough.
> 
> However, I did use it for the first time this past week. I received and accepted a pickup request for which Uber's app claimed the pickup time would be about three minutes. But, then I started to navigate toward the pickup spot using Google Maps (which I find is always more accurate than Uber both in route and estimated travel time). Google said it would take ten minutes. That would always be far too long of a time and is totally unacceptable in Midtown Manhattan in the middle of a busy Saturday.
> 
> An entire short trip from the rider's pickup location to their destination could take ten minutes. At that time and in that part of the city, in ten minutes I would more than likely receive a different request (likely several). Therefore, ten minutes of unpaid driving to a pickup location is definitely not worth it. So, I canceled the pickup and used that reason.


I have been experimenting with doing cancelations when the pickup wasn't what it was supposed to be. To far, too long, wrong direction, or a request that was forced on me without my permission. So far I can detect no penalties. Uber is very very sneaky. But I don't let them get away with it. It's the principal.


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

Iann said:


> This just became available to me. Is this what you're referring to?
> View attachment 316941
> View attachment 316942
> View attachment 316943


Wow. I don't have that version yet. (Chicago market).
I notice that the one that used to read something like
"I didn't feel safe" is missing from your list.

I also wonder whether some region's managers have ability to
modify the main driver app, for their managerial preference.
For example, some markets show pax ratings to the driver,
while others do not show it. (?)

Either that, or there may be multiple app program versions in the field,
maybe to test different things.

The following "perpetual shitshow" is how I view the Uber engineers
trying scheme after scheme, to unleash onto drivers:

.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

swathdiver said:


> I had many of those back to back Monday morning, yes it was worth it, made over $150 for 1/2 days work.
> 
> In a particular instance, we are paid to travel the long distance to the pax, the Long Pickup Fee. I had one LPF of $4.32 for 11 miles away.


Lets say you travel 20 minutes to the PU, wait 5 minutes for them to some out, and travel five minutes to the destination. And let's say the ride payed $5. That's $10/hr before expenses. And maybe $5/hr net. Now, you can mix in some very profitable rides and say at the end of the day that you made $25/hr on average. But that first ride was not worth it. It brought your average down. In what universe was the $5 ride the saving grace for the rest of the high profit rides? Are you pulling my leg? Am I on candid camera?


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> Lets say you travel 20 minutes to the PU, wait 5 minutes for them to some out, and travel five minutes to the destination. And let's say the ride payed $5. That's $10/hr before expenses. And maybe $5/hr net. Now, you can mix in some very profitable rides and say at the end of the day that you made $25/hr on average. But that first ride was not worth it. It brought your average down. In what universe was the $5 ride the saving grace for the rest of the high profit rides? Are you pulling my leg? Am I on candid camera?


Well, they all add up and in the end, it's the gross dollar and not gross profit. Last couple of days I pulled in some good money but only 26% of the miles were with fares in the truck. I did it mostly to learn but also learned a lesson that some areas or scenarios are just not worth it.

Early Sunday morning, every single time I crossed a particular road I got pinged back into the area I'd just left. I burned a lot of fuel and the only real benefit was getting to know some neighborhoods/resorts etc. A few hours before on Saturday night, in 90 minutes I'd made seven runs for $45, the best paying were the first and last with the others about $2.50 each for under two miles. More knowledge about where NOT to go in the truck. It also took 3 hours to cash in a $12 surge credit, longest wait yet. But was probably due to my poor positioning, trying out new hunting grounds.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

swathdiver said:


> I'm curious and if you don't mind, can you describe a situation that's not worth it?


Assumptions: You see the time, distance and pax rating, and hit accept. Then, before you start driving or soon after, you cancel due to "Not worth it".

Some possible reasons:

1. You see that pax has a scheduled stop.

2. You see that the pickup location is a grocery store, college bar, event center, etc.

3. The pickup distance miraculously increases dramatically after acceptance.

4. You now recognize the pickup location, and it is through a bunch of construction or at a spot where pickups are very challenging unless the pax is 100% ready to jump in.

5. You suddenly get a better or closer request on Lyft.

6. You didn't get the surge that was on your map twenty seconds ago.

7. You know an event is about to get out, and you want to wait for surge to hit.

8. You are using DF and don't want to go backwards to pick up.

9. Pax calls or texts you something that makes you say Ferget It.

10. You didn't realize it was Pool when you accepted (while driving at 35mph and trying to watch the road).

That's all that comes to mind atm.



Declineathon said:


> Your not a partner. Your an asset.


Not according to their accounting department. You are an EXPENSE.


----------



## prk (Jul 9, 2015)

swathdiver said:


> I'm curious and if you don't mind, can you describe a situation that's not worth it?


sure. drive 35 minutes into the hills for pick up. drive 35 minutes to their drop off (also in the hills). wait around for 2.5 hours. then drive them back home -35 inutes, then drive back to the city limits. -$130


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I actually used this for the first time today. And I typically accept every ping and deal with it. 

Automatically tapped the accept, saw that the pax was around ten minutes away and 4.33 rating. I usually don't care about pax ratings but it was Cinco de Mayo and I had just had a low rated pax that was an issue. 

Not worth it!


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

prk said:


> sure. drive 35 minutes into the hills for pick up. drive 35 minutes to their drop off (also in the hills). wait around for 2.5 hours. then drive them back home -35 inutes, then drive back to the city limits. -$130


Boy, I'd be tempted to take that run for less than 4 hours of time/work. Especially since 2.5 hours of it are napping!


----------



## Jsaxophone (Nov 9, 2017)

jack1981 said:


> Yesterday I noticed that if one cancels a ride, one of the options for reason listed is 'Not worth it'.
> 
> I rarely ever cancel, but I used it on two rides yesterday - in reality 'not worth it' is probably applicable to more than 50% of my rides. Was so tempted to do that (to send a message) but I am certainly not going to cancel 50% of my rides. Wondering if I will get deactivated if I did.


I've never seen the "Not worth it" button, I will check again, but I like the idea. Lyft has a "Pickup Too Far" option that I use a lot. Either ay, my cancellation rate goes up.

I drive on destination mode almost exclusively, I now only drive when I'm going to/from my main job. Because I use DF so much, I usually burn one of my filters by going offline, so I keep Uber AND Lyft online 100% of the time, even if I have a passenger in the car. This means, if I'm picking up or dropping off an Uber rider, I might get a Lyft ping.

This helps me a lot, because I can often stack rides, I can even change my pickup plans if I get a closer pickup while I'm responding to a pickup. Because of this, I can maximize my profits, but my self-cancel rate is through the roof, like 20% or something. I've never had more than a sternly worded automated email telling me that I should be conscious about my cancellation rate. I cancel Lyfts much more, because they're usually farther out, but if I lost Lyft, I wouldn't be upset. I don't think they could afford to lose me, there are close to no Lyft drivers in my area.


kdyrpr said:


> How about a 20 minute ETA to the pick-up. Do you think THAT is worth it?? When the odds are that the trip will be less than $5?
> We could make an entire thread of hundreds of responses to that question.


It's a gamble, I often say no, because I know I could get another ping within that 20-min window, or I say yes and I sit and wait for them to cancel while I ride the other app.


swathdiver said:


> I had many of those back to back Monday morning, yes it was worth it, made over $150 for 1/2 days work.
> In a particular instance, we are paid to travel the long distance to the pax, the Long Pickup Fee. I had one LPF of $4.32 for 11 miles away.


Thus far, I've never seen a long distance pickup fee offered, so I don't bother. Maybe it's not in my area. Generally, you can never tell if it's worth it or not. My area tends to get a lot of minimum-fare drives, so a 20min pickup isn't worth it. See below.


PlayLoud said:


> 20 minute ETA to the pickup means you decline the ping, so you shouldn't have to cancel.


There are times I got pings from as far as 45min away (during a hurricane), but 20min isn't unheard of on a regular basis. Here's what I learned to keep my cancellation rates down: Just accept and wait for them to cancel. Most passengers don't seem to want to wait 20min for me, either. Gotta play the game:

-Under 8 minutes, you're in, unless I'm on my way and the other app matches me with a closer pickup.
-8-15min, I'll accept, but I'll take my time and hope the other app pings me a closer rider.
-15+min, I'll accept, but I'm probably not coming for you, I'll inch my way until you're frustrated enough to cancel me.

Keeping both apps on all the time have made for some interesting situations:

- I might have an Uber passenger in the car, accept a Lyft because it's close to where I'm going, and then stack it (although some pickups will notice that I'm taking a very weird route).
- I might even accept a stack that isn't close, just to see what happens. I've stacked while keeping someone waiting for 20+min as I drove around town.
- If I'm responding to an 8 minute-away pickup when a 2-minute-away pickup comes up, I change course.
- I once drive right past a Lyft customer to catch a Uber Surge, 1 extra minute up the road.
- A few times, I've accepted a far Lyft pickup then Accepted a close Uber pickup. Did the entire Uber trip, start to finish, and eventually came back around to the Lyft customer, who has been waiting for a good 30min.

Often enough, if the waiting customer asks why it took so long or why I took a weird route, I'll blame traffic or a bad crash.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

swathdiver said:


> I'm curious and if you don't mind, can you describe a situation that's not worth it?


Just canceled a no-show after waiting 5 minutes and got a ping from the same rider - not worth it.
Due for a fill-up soon, but this pickup is 10 miles away - not worth it.
Rider just called to say they might need an XL - not worth it.
Rider called with a request I cannot fulfill - not worth it.
Pickup address is in a notoriously rough area - not worth it.
Rider has extra stops out of my way while I'm on destination filter towards home - not worth it.
Just noticed rider's low, low rating - not worth it.
I could write a book...


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

Lyftmeister said:


> I use to have way too many of those requests that were more than 10 or 11 minutes, a lot were up to 18 and 20 minutes. A driver must be really desperate to accept those requests. Driving for over three years, it's definitely my experience that requests with that kind of time to get to passenger has not been worth it. Either it's a minimal fare, or I wind up in area with too much congestion, leading to other fare requests that "just aren't worth it". I didn't notice any posts in this thread mentioning these reasons are fairly new- at least in the DFW area. I agree, that response has double meaning. Another "new" reason is "I can't find the rider", which is insulting, except for the laziest and stupidest drivers. No longer do I see "the rider didn't show up". For Uber, I do not wait five minutes for a rider to show-up, unless it's a really slow day, and I rarely ever do on a weekend night- just too much demand to be waiting this long. Too many riders don't respect the driver's time, and they intentionally lolly-gag around, sucking up just about the full five minutes, betting the driver is staying, hoping to get the cancellation fee. People don't understand this fact- if you give at least 20 rides in a shift, and you have to wait nearly the full five minutes for each, that is 1 hour, and forty minutes you're only getting paid for "wait time", which doesn't equate to $18 or $20 per hour, or whatever you think you're minimum acceptable hourly rate should be (I'm keeping it simple and referring to the gross pay). don't drive that much during one of your shifts? Waiting for five minutes for each of 12 rides is one hour wasted.
> 
> I've gone back to my wait times when I first started, which everyone, including passengers, said was more than sufficient- two minutes, three at the most (these wait times are for Uber only. Lyft provides me personalized incentives, based on number of completed rides, so I'm willing to wait longer for them. Lyft appears to be smart about this matter).
> 
> ...


The cancellation fee itself often exceeds what the rider's trip would have brought in (once the five minutes have expired and we cancel we can see the would-be destination).

In fact -- maybe I'll get into this later once I've worked the algebra out -- a cancellation is often a blessing, particularly as you enter that last minute of whether the rider will show or not. Here are some of the parts of the equation in case you'd like to beat me to it:

a.) Guaranteed $3.75 once ride is cancelled after five minutes of waiting. Can be more, particularly if it was a long trip to get there or it's late at night. But $3.75 is the usual.

b.) Once you've cancelled, you are free again to pick up the next ride. With a passenger, you obviously have to wait until you drop them off to pursue the next fare.
so . . .

c.) That $3.75 you collected as a cancellation covers a part -- or all -- of the ride you no longer have to take and you're now completely at liberty to head toward the next call.

There are obviously break-even points and losing propositions to this interpretation of the benefits of cancelling, all revolving around what the length of the average ride actually is.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Alloverthemap said:


> The cancellation fee itself often exceeds what the rider's trip would have brought in (once the five minutes have expired and we cancel we can see the would-be destination).
> 
> In fact -- maybe I'll get into this later once I've worked the algebra out -- a cancellation is often a blessing, particularly as you enter that last minute of whether the rider will show or not. Here are some of the parts of the equation in case you'd like to beat me to it:
> 
> ...


I love it when it is obvious the "entitled" rider is making me wait the full 5 minutes "because he or she can"!
Once I drove off as the rider was just putting out his cigarette after yakking with his buddies for almost 5 minutes while I waited at the curb. And in my market the cancellation fee gets you 25 cents more than the min. charge for a short ride.
But it really sucks when you drove 12 minutes in stormy weather to pickup point for a lousy no-show.


----------



## Asrdecampos (May 5, 2019)

jack1981 said:


> Yesterday I noticed that if one cancels a ride, one of the options for reason listed is 'Not worth it'.
> 
> I rarely ever cancel, but I used it on two rides yesterday - in reality 'not worth it' is probably applicable to more than 50% of my rides. Was so tempted to do that (to send a message) but I am certainly not going to cancel 50% of my rides. Wondering if I will get deactivated if I did.


I don't have this button in my reasons to cancel.


----------



## labloverva (Mar 12, 2019)

kdyrpr said:


> How about a 20 minute ETA to the pick-up. Do you think THAT is worth it?? When the odds are that the trip will be less than $5?
> 
> We could make an entire thread of hundreds of responses to that question.


This could be solved by the GPS because it knows the starting and ending points. The driver should have the option to not do the ride under these conditions, And get no penality for it!!


----------



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

jack1981 said:


> Yesterday I noticed that if one cancels a ride, one of the options for reason listed is 'Not worth it'.
> 
> I rarely ever cancel, but I used it on two rides yesterday - in reality 'not worth it' is probably applicable to more than 50% of my rides. Was so tempted to do that (to send a message) but I am certainly not going to cancel 50% of my rides. Wondering if I will get deactivated if I did.


In my part of the Uber wasteland a 15 minutes and over does not get accepted. Most of my rides are $5 - $10 with a couple of long rides thrown in, and short periods of wait time between.


----------



## The Uber Guru Sydney (May 20, 2019)

kdyrpr said:


> How about a 20 minute ETA to the pick-up. Do you think THAT is worth it?? When the odds are that the trip will be less than $5?
> 
> We could make an entire thread of hundreds of responses to that question.


I was heading out one evening and drove 19 minutes to pick up a fare that was 1.3 km passenger was a fit 20 year old the ride took less than 3 mins,me personally I would have walked home ,or walked part of the way during the 19 min wait,I would call that fare not worth it $8.94 I think it was

QUOTE="jack1981, post: 4955719, member: 166176"]
Yesterday I noticed that if one cancels a ride, one of the options for reason listed is 'Not worth it'.

I rarely ever cancel, but I used it on two rides yesterday - in reality 'not worth it' is probably applicable to more than 50% of my rides. Was so tempted to do that (to send a message) but I am certainly not going to cancel 50% of my rides. Wondering if I will get deactivated if I did.
[/QUOTE]



The Uber Guru Sydney said:


> I was heading out one evening and drove 19 minutes to pick up a fare that was 1.3 km passenger was a fit 20 year old the ride took less than 3 mins,me personally I would have walked home ,or walked part of the way during the 19 min wait,I would call that fare not worth it $8.94 I think it was
> 
> QUOTE="jack1981, post: 4955719, member: 166176"]
> Yesterday I noticed that if one cancels a ride, one of the options for reason listed is 'Not worth it'.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I once picked up a rider and drove them 150 metres and the fare was $12.00++ the funny side to this is he spent 45minutes the next day on the phone to Uber phillipines,because the app quoted him $11.76 he got his refund of the fare difference LMAO,45 minute frustrating phone call to reclaim about 60 cents!!


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

jack1981 said:


> Yesterday I noticed that if one cancels a ride, one of the options for reason listed is 'Not worth it'.
> 
> I rarely ever cancel, but I used it on two rides yesterday - in reality 'not worth it' is probably applicable to more than 50% of my rides. Was so tempted to do that (to send a message) but I am certainly not going to cancel 50% of my rides. Wondering if I will get deactivated if I did.


Honestly, I wouldn't be surprised if Uber put it there on purpose to see how many times drivers actually give that as a reason instead of coming up with a specific answer to the question. In other words, it could be taken as another way of saying IDGAF or I don't wanna be bothered or I don't feel motivated. They could have offered "Other" reason as an option.


----------



## IUberGR (Jan 2, 2016)

swathdiver said:


> I had many of those back to back Monday morning, yes it was worth it, made over $150 for 1/2 days work.
> 
> In a particular instance, we are paid to travel the long distance to the pax, the Long Pickup Fee. I had one LPF of $4.32 for 11 miles away.


Holy crap! $4.32! You're rich.


----------



## Gromittoo (Apr 11, 2017)

swathdiver said:


> I had one LPF of $4.32 for 11 miles away.


 $4.32 / 11 is 40 cents per mile, with no time reimbursement. It is just a token payment.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

As long as Uber continues to hide the pickup street address when showing initial ping, I'll accept it, look at where the pickup location actually is, and then use my judgement to cancel (accepted by mistake usually). If Uber cared about the quality of service delivered to the customer they would go back to showing street address at initial ping.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I used this one to day actually when I cancelled a ride I should not have accepted.......a 4.27 rating.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Just updated my app and got this. “Can’t find rider” instead “rider no show” is pure bs and they don’t even tell you that you’ll get a cancellation fee anymore.  They still pay it but I wonder how long until they change that too...?

The “not worth it” button will definitely come in handy on those rare occasions that I accept a stacked ride request that says “2 miles to pickup” but after dropping off the current pax it now reads “5 miles.” I straight up cancel those after seeing the increased pickup distance and “not worth it” is definitely the reason why. :coolio:


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

swathdiver said:


> I'm curious and if you don't mind, can you describe a situation that's not worth it?


As a diamond driver I can see the approximate length of the trip and the direction before I accept. An example of not worth it:

21 minute pick up
13 miles to pick up

3 minute trip
Direction east.

Since I live west I decided it wasn't worth it.


----------



## BobMarley (Feb 12, 2019)

kdyrpr said:


> How about a 20 minute ETA to the pick-up. Do you think THAT is worth it?? When the odds are that the trip will be less than $5?
> 
> We could make an entire thread of hundreds of responses to that question.


Uber pays mileage after 10 minutes. I did one last Saturday that was worth it. I waited 5 minutes before I even backed my car out of the garage. Pick up was to a casino about 15 miles north on the freeway, then another 10 minutes down a road. So I got paid for almost all those miles.I figured casino people are more likely to tip... nope. Still $24 for 30 minutes or so of my time. One of maybe 3 trips last weekend that I didn't waste my time. Last weekend blew.


----------



## Thepeoplewearent (Jul 26, 2018)

Jsaxophone said:


> I've never seen the "Not worth it" button, I will check again, but I like the idea. Lyft has a "Pickup Too Far" option that I use a lot. Either ay, my cancellation rate goes up.
> 
> I drive on destination mode almost exclusively, I now only drive when I'm going to/from my main job. Because I use DF so much, I usually burn one of my filters by going offline, so I keep Uber AND Lyft online 100% of the time, even if I have a passenger in the car. This means, if I'm picking up or dropping off an Uber rider, I might get a Lyft ping.
> 
> ...


You know. Dee way.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

BobMarley said:


> Uber pays mileage after 10 minutes.


Wow I didn't know that, I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Clarity said:


> Wow I didn't know that, I'll keep that in mind.


Uber only pays if it says "Premium Pickup Possible" which it says when it calculates a 10-12 minute drive or "Premium Pickup Likely" which it says for anything 13+ minutes or so. It absolutely *does not *pay anything on rides with long pickup times if it did not say one of those two things, even if a "3 minute pickup" actually takes 13 minutes because the closest bridge is closed for construction and you have to go miles around.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

RDWRER said:


> Uber only pays if it says "Premium Pickup Possible" which it says when it calculates a 10-12 minute drive or "Premium Pickup Likely" which it says for anything 13+ minutes or so. It absolutely *does not *pay anything on rides with long pickup times if it did not say one of those two things, even if a "3 minute pickup" actually takes 13 minutes because the closest bridge is closed for construction and you have to go miles around.


If the trip is for a minimum amount, the long pickup fee becomes part of the minimum. Be careful. If lost on two of these trips.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> If the trip is for a minimum amount, the long pickup fee becomes part of the minimum. Be careful. If lost on two of these trips.


Oh yeah, that too. Pickup Premiums replace Minimum Fare Adjustments in most cases.


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

jack1981 said:


> Yesterday I noticed that if one cancels a ride, one of the options for reason listed is 'Not worth it'.
> 
> I rarely ever cancel, but I used it on two rides yesterday - in reality 'not worth it' is probably applicable to more than 50% of my rides. Was so tempted to do that (to send a message) but I am certainly not going to cancel 50% of my rides. Wondering if I will get deactivated if I did.


If I had a nickel for every time I've used it I'd be able to quit driving tomorrow.


----------

